# Good Pills UK /Ireland 2011



## Bearlove

Hiya Everyone, The market place in the UK/Ireland is way slower than around the globe so I thought it would be easier to start a separate thread for the pills showing up. To start off I have done a quick list of what was around for the last couple of years and will update this thread every now and then with any new pills reported.

Please don’t take this list as a guarantee that your pills are clean or only MDMA – this is purely for guidance (based on other people’s reports). Very few of these were actually tested!

Don’t forget that most pills are copied by the piperazine pressers so please test your pills before consumption.

Started this new thread to avoid any confusion with the older comments etc -

(Just taking the opportunity to say a massive hello to a very special person in my life- JJ Love you babe-you mean the absolute world to me ---Bearlove) 

*2011*

Jan
Red Stars / Rockstars   -   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24633
Blue Blank / Burger       -   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24663
Blue Lacoste               -  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24745
Transformer                -   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24700 _(please note tested only and tests could indicate pip mix/very low dose pill)_
Pink Diamond / Sapphire - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24718
Pink Dove *(IE)* -                http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24722
Orange Recycle     -          http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24783
Blue Diamonds/ Sapphire* (IE)* -   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24864
Power Buttons / Q Dance      -   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24968
Pink Diamond *(IE)*               -   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24883
Blue VW's                         -    http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24926
Blue Apple Mac                  -    http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24969
Moving Shadows-               -    http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24980

Feb
Barrels                             -     http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24986
White Love Hearts  *(IE)*        -    http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25061
Purple Love Hearts               -    http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25083
Blue Diamonds *(IE)* test results -   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25088
Bananaa -                                    http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25259

March
Pink Love Hearts -                          http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25314
Pink VW's* (IE)  *              -              http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25386
Red Doves                      - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25402
White 140                       - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25405
Route 66   - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25469
Speckled Hearts *(IE)* - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25492
Q Dance - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25554
E=MC2  *(IE) *  - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25593
Smiley - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25635

April

Red Adidas - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25657
Rolls Royce/Blank - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25690&rating=1
Smarties - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25738
8 Balls -  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25742
Green Diamonds *(IE)* - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25808
Green Snowballs *(IE)* - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25852
Pink Sharks - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25778 (there may be a dodgy batch on the go so test)
Orange DJ's - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25794
Pink Dove *(IE)* -  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25866
Purple Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25942

May
Red MTV - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25973
Ministry of Sound - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26025
Pink 8 Ball - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26029
Purple Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26116
Blue Doves - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26122
Blue Elephants - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26134
Orange Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26135
DJ - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26236
Double Cherries / Pacha - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26247
Leaf / Maple - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26253
Pink Smileys - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25590


June

Orange Apple Mac *(IE)* - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26404
Purple Tri Force - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26467
Transformers - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26496
E=MC2 *(IE)* - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26536 [/url]
Blue VW's - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26543


July

Malcolm X - Triangle (not Tri Force)  *(IE)* - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26564
Green Rolex* (IE)* -  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26617
Blue Lacoste - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26624
Yellow Armarni - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26634&rating=1
Orange Stars - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26686
CXL - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26687
Teletubbies - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26703
Blue Stars - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26740 (may contain Amps, waiting for further comments)
Blue Loves - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26774

August

Orange Star - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26877 
Green Apple Mac - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26878
Blue Rockstars - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26879
Pink Dolphins *(IE) *- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26901
Winners Laurel - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26957
Yellow Armarni - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27017
Red Rockstars - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27036
Pink VW's - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27048
Green Audi - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27071
Red Macdonalds - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27097
Bananas - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27104
Pink Cherries - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27136


September

Green Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27147
TomTom - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27191
Malcolm X / X files - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27235
Gold Maple Leaf - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27269
Rockstar* (IE)* - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27307&rating=1
Blue VW's - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27361
Blue LaCoste* (IE)* - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27385
Orange Seahorse - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27386
Pink VW's - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27395
Orange Elephants -  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27465

October

Pink Apple Mac - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27477
Orange Winners - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27525 (these have been out a while now)
PG Triangle - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27542
White Heart - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27512 (tested not consumed)
Blue Blank - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27513 (tested not consumed)
Blue Love - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27647
DC10'2 - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27656
Blue Diamond - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27657










*2010*
Bentley    -            http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19707
Puma    -                http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20522
Blue Merc    -       http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21031
Green Recycle   -    http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21070
Love Heart-        http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21388
Red No 1.-        http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21437
Pink Diamond- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21652
3D Pink Heart- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21600
Green Blank-   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22015
Sonics-             http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22031
Iron Crosses-   http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22099
Green Rockstars- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22144
Pink Cock/Rooster- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22634
Blue VW - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22999
Orange VW- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23023
Clover/Shamrock- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23052
Pink Facebook-  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22917
Blue Facebook- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21345
Orange Recycle- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23162
Camel - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23537
Red Dollar $- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23582
Green 140- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23695
Blue Lacoste- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23720
Q Dance/Standby- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23785
Haribo- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23745
Blue Diamonds/Sapphire- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23913
Route 66- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24038
Green Standby- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24207
White Stars / Soviets - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24250

*2008/2009 - for reference *  - tagged NSFW just to keep the thread tidy

*NSFW*: 





2009

Again though this is purely for information purposes - please test any pill before consumption.
Brown Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14108
Cross / Clover- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14139
Yellow Puma - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14166
Puma - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14180
Love Heart - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14250
Cherries - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14323
Shamrock - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14495
Pink Bulls - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14518
Iron Crosses - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14753
Lightning Bolts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14873
Swirls / Windmills - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15036
2 Curves / Trademark - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15101
S in a circle - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15141
Blue star / Pentagram - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15208
Iron Crosses - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15222
Pink Iron Crosses - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15533
Red/Green Blanks - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16087
Iron Crosses (UK) - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16165
Shamrock/clovers - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16172
Lovehearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16173
Smiley Face - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16314
Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16269 (double ring on back with point in the middle!)
Atoms /A's - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16489
Tag Heuer - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16720
Clovers - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16766
Tuplis - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16811
Blue Blanks - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16864
Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17266
Swirls/copyrights - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17493
Green Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17792 (seems to be MDEA)
Malcom X's - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17598
White Rolexs - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18128
Red Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18213
Pink Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18306
Sonic / Shreks - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18506
Puma - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18807 (same pills as mentioned earlier but now with test results )
Anchors - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19515
& / at sign - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19351
Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19747
Puma - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19766

Blue facebooks - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=20010
Please note that there may be a batch of copy cat Facebooks going around
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=20981

Marlboror - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19951
Bentleys - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19707 - careful as there is a MCPP version


2008

Pink clovers - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9162
Love Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9196
Four leaf clover -www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=9198
Hash Leaf - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9289
Blue Mickeys - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11830
Swirl/R - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9533
Stardust - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9553
Blue ? - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11040
Mc donalds - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9602
D & G’s - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9620
Blue Dolphin - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9653
Motorola - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9701
Superman - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9805
Shark - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9980
Cherries - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9981
Iron Cross - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10039
Pink Motorola - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10070
Pink Bulls - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11128
Euro € - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10764
Mitsubish Turbo - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10787
Omega - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10839
Mercedies - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11068
A/Ace/Atom - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11156
Pigeon - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11281
Shamrock - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11511
Doves - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11601
Red Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11827
Versace - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12024
White X’s - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12219
Lightning Bolt - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12361
Smiley Face - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12451
Bulls Head - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12526
Pink Dolphin - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12926
Crab - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12967
Armani - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13036
Ying Yang - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13074
Crown - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13088
Blue Triangle - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13387
Blue Stars - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13572


----------



## Bearlove

two new pills for 2o11


----------



## quadrantpark

thanks bearlove.  have u checked out both the slightley different pink diamonds. 1 is light pink the other dark pink with redish spots and white what looks like chucks of mdma. tried them doth with eztest and 
both go purpley/black......  glad theres finally some good little fellas around instead of all them scarey horror shits.


----------



## illuz1oN

Blue vw's reported in 2011 also! http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24926


----------



## Bearlove

quadrantpark said:


> thanks bearlove.  have u checked out both the slightley different pink diamonds. 1 is light pink the other dark pink with redish spots and white what looks like chucks of mdma. tried them doth with eztest and
> both go purpley/black......  glad theres finally some good little fellas around instead of all them scarey horror shits.



Good Point - Added lighter Pink report



illuz1oN said:


> Blue vw's reported in 2011 also! http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24926



Thanks - added


----------



## andgy2777

Qdance link is incorrect - links to sapphires


----------



## mattnotrik

A month into 2011 so far and already a shit load of nice pills, cant say im not spoilt.


----------



## Bearlove

andgy2777 said:


> Qdance link is incorrect - links to sapphires



Fixored  - thank you


----------



## Bearlove

mattnotrik said:


> A month into 2011 so far and already a shit load of nice pills, cant say im not spoilt.



Its a great start of the year for sure 

The more presses that appear the better for a few reasons - choice for one and also makes the market more competative for those selling them.


----------



## Bearlove

Another two new presses for 2011


----------



## illuz1oN

Theres the Red Qdance that are out now also, so many pills! I feel priviledged that my first experience and year with pills have been with such highly clean, unadulterated pills. Love it


----------



## quadrantpark

took a few of them pink diamonds the weekend and was fckn flying but does anyone one else sort of have memory loss. great night but had a few hrs that seemed to disapear but at the time you think everythings sound, then when u look back its as if 3am jumped to 6am. also a bit sick sunday night. is this over indulgence, ha!


----------



## pothole

I got the memory loss thing on these as well. I found them very dancey as well, didn't want to stop .


----------



## quadrantpark

ye pure dancey pothole it seems theres no waiting to come up, ur sort of just there sometime later and time isnt relevant. on other rivetts u can be looking at ur watch waiting for the moment then time drags. these have certainly been one of the best little fellas ive had over the last 12 mths after going through a dodgey few years of fucked up pills and crap magic!!!!


----------



## mrscruff

this really is a lovely start to a year!


----------



## mattnotrik

Half the amount of 2011 and were only in feburary!

Not a pipe in sight!!


----------



## Bearlove

Couple new prints added to the list


----------



## Bearlove

Added a couple more new prints and Highlighted the reports from Ireland


----------



## MarkoPolo

ive had these pills
Blue diamonds
Pink VW's
White rolex
Yellow hearts
Soviet stars
and theyre ALL sooo intense!!!!
for the past half a year all ive had is mephedrone, speed, methylone and shitty pipz, im SOOOO glad theres some serious md pills in ireland


----------



## jhjhsdi

down south west uk had some blue lacoste this weekend and can honestly say they are the best pills ive seen/had for literally about 4-5 years! fuckin rushed my twat off all night, maaad euphoria, body rushes etc, was doing a bit of meph aswell but it was defo the pills(mdma) that fucked me! great mixed with a shite-load of k and nos on the way down! did 4 and basicaly no come down/harshness the next day, stopped rolling about 7am saturday then proceeded to drink cider in the sun all day! passed out 9.30 last night an jus woke up earlier lol feel absolutely fresh tho. defo gettin some more pills next weekend, shit these are like ones i used to do and love! good shit if they stay around for a while....


----------



## Bearlove

oykef said:


> down south west uk had some blue lacoste this weekend and can honestly say they are the best pills ive seen/had for literally about 4-5 years! fuckin rushed my twat off all night, maaad euphoria, body rushes etc, was doing a bit of meph aswell but it was defo the pills(mdma) that fucked me! great mixed with a shite-load of k and nos on the way down! did 4 and basicaly no come down/harshness the next day, stopped rolling about 7am saturday then proceeded to drink cider in the sun all day! passed out 9.30 last night an jus woke up earlier lol feel absolutely fresh tho. defo gettin some more pills next weekend, shit these are like ones i used to do and love! good shit if they stay around for a while....



I had forgot about those - Ill have to add them to the list as there was a report made on them in January.


----------



## DublinGunner

Only just registered on here. Some great beans floating around of late thankfully! Hopefully the pip days are long gone.


----------



## halycyondaze

Yeah purple diamonds are nice.  Havent tried q dance yet.  Any good?  And what about those pink VWs?


----------



## GeordieXtcLover

A new one to add to the list for March are yellow number 8's.  I haven't consumed one yet, but I reckon these must be new as there is no reports on pillreports.  I will let you know what they are like after I have taken one.
Has anyone else seen these and know what they are like?


----------



## DublinGunner

halycyondaze said:


> Yeah purple diamonds are nice.  Havent tried q dance yet.  Any good?  And what about those pink VWs?



Recently I've only had the speccled hearts. Lookin to get my hands on the VW'sw and Diamonds to give them a whirl though.

Roll on the good times


----------



## fister_

GeordieXtcLover said:


> A new one to add to the list for March are yellow number 8's.  I haven't consumed one yet, but I reckon these must be new as there is no reports on pillreports.  I will let you know what they are like after I have taken one.
> Has anyone else seen these and know what they are like?



not seen any reports but heard of them. What do they smell like?


----------



## Bearlove

GeordieXtcLover said:


> A new one to add to the list for March are yellow number 8's.  I haven't consumed one yet, but I reckon these must be new as there is no reports on pillreports.  I will let you know what they are like after I have taken one.
> Has anyone else seen these and know what they are like?



Havent heard of them yet - have you checked the European drug discussion / Pills section? 

May get a quicker answer,  normally I dont put any on this list until theres a report up on them.


----------



## GeordieXtcLover

fister_ said:


> not seen any reports but heard of them. What do they smell like?



I can't really tell as I have a bit of a cold at the moment, but there is a sweet smell to them, nothing like aniseed or anything, so hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## GeordieXtcLover

Bearlove said:


> Havent heard of them yet - have you checked the European drug discussion / Pills section?
> 
> May get a quicker answer,  normally I dont put any on this list until theres a report up on them.



I will be consuming one at the weekend, I would like to do a report on PR, I've never done a report before so I'll give it a go after the weekend.
I've checked all over for reports on these but can't find any.  There was reports in USA and Australia, but not excactly the same pill.  Same name but different size and colour.  Plus they were pips, these will not be pips as I've always had good pills
Could you give me some advise on reporting on PR please, thanks


----------



## J-R

has anyone tested or seen a green dollar around currently north uk?


----------



## mattnotrik

J-R said:


> has anyone tested or seen a green dollar around currently north uk?



i had a chance to test them with marquis they went straight to black, not consumed but they look exactly the same as the red dutch dollars that were like 120-130 mg mdma


----------



## J-R

cheers matt, couldnt find any info on pillreports.com 

i had wondered to myself about possible adulterants included in addition to mdma as they have a destinct trippy feel but then maybe im just starting to get old. also still have pips/other paranoia over any new ones that crop up. 

ta


----------



## Bearlove

Three new presses added


----------



## mattnotrik

Bearlove said:


> Three new presses added



Nice! wow we have a monthly section for new mdma pills, who would have thought it, already taking over the amount from last year and were only in april.


Also about the pills with a number "8" on them, my friend had some recently in germany, 180mg the guy said and were sold at 20euro each, pricey but in a festival in germany, he said they were very strong


----------



## jacky09ftw

anyone know of q dances around northern ireland atm aload of talk about them but havent seen them myself


----------



## GeordieXtcLover

I can confirm that the Yellow 8 Ball's are good.
They are not as good as the blue route 66's but they will take some beaten.


----------



## sindy121

Anyone heard about pinky/red number 8s in UK?


----------



## quadrantpark

ive just been browsing through ecstasy discussion forums and on cha cha it says a red diamond is made up of mcpp?? what the f#ck is that? can someone help me on this cos i was wondering if their on about the pink diamonds that are around...


----------



## pothole

Ecstacy discussion is mainly Americans who use that forum, the pink diamonds in the UK are all good.


----------



## Bearlove

quadrantpark said:


> ive just been browsing through ecstasy discussion forums and on cha cha it says a red diamond is made up of mcpp?? what the f#ck is that? can someone help me on this cos i was wondering if their on about the pink diamonds that are around...





pothole said:


> Ecstacy discussion is mainly Americans who use that forum, the pink diamonds in the UK are all good.



Remove the guesswork and simply buy a 9£ test kit ! 

Check the link at the top of Pillreports or PM me  Still check the link though as we get paid :D


----------



## Bearlove

If you can (and your testing) get the Q's ! 

Yes the VW's and the Diamonds are good but the Q's seem to be the strongest/cleanest (atm)


----------



## illuz1oN

They Qs are dieing, there is little batch left of them, though a contact I know still has them in.

Look for the Outpressed Purple Hearts, they're the replacement from the same press and they're fucking beautiful. Coming to a source near you soon!


----------



## Bearlove

illuz1oN said:


> They Qs are dieing, there is little batch left of them, though a contact I know still has them in.
> 
> Look for the Outpressed Purple Hearts, they're the replacement from the same press and they're fucking beautiful. Coming to a source near you soon!



Yeah they are in pretty short supply now  - If youve already tried these new hearts then get a report up on Pillreports!


----------



## Bearlove

Just adding another new one to Aprils list


----------



## polo-mint

You can add the orange DJ's to the list: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25794
(Not my report but I did test them and tried them, and agree with the report.)


----------



## xtc123

just browsn some pills in EU, heil from AU here

seen this new one,, was amazed lol 
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25898

do you guys see stuff like that much? theyd have to press multiple pillls with dyes for this yeah?

absolutly amazedlol


----------



## Bearlove

^smarties are third ones down in April


----------



## royalraver

Just registered to the site, so hi, been browsing for a while and im glad i have, if it wasnt for this site i would of never of got some of the new pills thats going about. 

Ive had the pink diamonds, and the orange Qs, and i have now just got me some purple hearts. 

Very impressed with the Qs, best bean ive had for a few years. 
Havent tried the hearts yet but will do soon. The pink diamonds were good but no where near as good as the Qs. 

So glad 2011 seems to be picking up where 2010 left off. 

Happy days


----------



## Bearlove

royalraver said:


> Just registered to the site, so hi, been browsing for a while and im glad i have, if it wasnt for this site i would of never of got some of the new pills thats going about.
> 
> Ive had the pink diamonds, and the orange Qs, and i have now just got me some purple hearts.
> 
> Very impressed with the Qs, best bean ive had for a few years.
> Havent tried the hearts yet but will do soon. The pink diamonds were good but no where near as good as the Qs.
> 
> So glad 2011 seems to be picking up where 2010 left off.
> 
> Happy days



Hi there and welcome to the site 

The scene in the UK is going from strength to strenght and I think we have more real pill reported in the last 5 months than we had reported in the whole of last year.

Q's were a nice pill (but Ive heard there is also a dodgy batch or two around now[tbh I dont know how true this is]) I'm hoping to test these new Purple Hearts out at the weekend.


----------



## royalraver

Thanks for the welcome.

Ive only heard about the dodgy ones from here not from my source..

I had given up on pills in the uk for nearly 2 years as everyone i had was a pip, and then i did a little research and found this site which gave me some hope, knowing there were some good pills about, i just had to search. 

I tried most of the RCs about but nothing compares to the real deal of a good pill.

Fro what ive been told the purple hearts are from the same makers as the Qs, not sure how true this is but they look very similar in press so im happy. 

I do think that the newer good pills ive tried are better than the old good pills back in the day, What do u think? but this could be because of the drought,ive been an avid user for 8 years now, The drought put me off pills alittle.

Just glad people seem to be waking up abit about rubbish pills.


----------



## Bearlove

royalraver said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Ive only heard about the dodgy ones from here not from my source..
> 
> I had given up on pills in the uk for nearly 2 years as everyone i had was a pip, and then i did a little research and found this site which gave me some hope, knowing there were some good pills about, i just had to search.
> 
> I tried most of the RCs about but nothing compares to the real deal of a good pill.
> 
> Fro what ive been told the purple hearts are from the same makers as the Qs, not sure how true this is but they look very similar in press so im happy.
> 
> I do think that the newer good pills ive tried are better than the old good pills back in the day, What do u think? but this could be because of the drought,ive been an avid user for 8 years now, The drought put me off pills alittle.
> 
> Just glad people seem to be waking up abit about rubbish pills.



Hmm - for me 'back in the day' was 1988/89 :D - if you have only been in the game for about 8/9 years then you started when the scene had been dead and buried for a few years.  I honestly think that the scene took a massive nose dive in about 2000 / 01 when piperazines started to come about in pressed pills.

The last year has probably been the best in about 5 years for the number of decent pills around the place - I would love to think that this is down to users becoming more aware of what they are taking.

At the end of the day its about profit - why should a dealer run the risk of being arrested for selling MDMA pills when they can make the same return for selling a legal high (piperazine) pill.


----------



## royalraver

Bearlove said:


> Hmm - for me 'back in the day' was 1988/89 :D - if you have only been in the game for about 8/9 years then you started when the scene had been dead and buried for a few years.  I honestly think that the scene took a massive nose dive in about 2000 / 01 when piperazines started to come about in pressed pills.
> 
> The last year has probably been the best in about 5 years for the number of decent pills around the place - I would love to think that this is down to users becoming more aware of what they are taking.
> 
> At the end of the day its about profit - why should a dealer run the risk of being arrested for selling MDMA pills when they can make the same return for selling a legal high (piperazine) pill.



Ha ha so back in the day for me was not so back in the day, but for me i started to notce the quality in pills go down in about 2005/2006, but i heard in the 90s thats when they were at the best. Just a shame i never tried any, im guessing that these new pills were like they they used to be.


----------



## Bearlove

Phew what a month


----------



## Bearlove

One more to the list


----------



## Bearlove

quiet month for new presses ?


----------



## Cambo

Dont know if these have been posted, but the past two weeks I've had good pills.

Pink Diamonds - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25625

and Pink Smileys - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25590

Both just outside of Glasgow.


----------



## Bearlove

^thanks, the Diamonds are on the list but I missed the Smiley's.

Added to the list - what a year though .


----------



## Bearlove

Four days into July and four new pills :D


----------



## mattnotrik

Good god how many new presses ! :O


----------



## nolys

Is there 2 presses of pink diamonds? 1 dealer is selling me some with very pointy bottoms and the other with pretty blunt point.
Could this just be because the dealers pills were rubbing together in the bag or what?
I havnt tried the pointy ones yet but I plan on buying 4 of these to go with the 4 non pointyones for a festival on thursday.
Also the pointier ones have what looks to be a logo on the back but very very faint and I can't make out if its even there.


----------



## nolys

jacky09ftw said:


> anyone know of q dances around northern ireland atm aload of talk about them but havent seen them myself



Yep I got one but from a different source than normal... It was actually quite difficult hunting them down. Havnt consumed yet but will do this weekend


----------



## Bearlove

July is shaping up nicely


----------



## headfuck123

star of davids are the best iv tried yet! better than pink diamonds, blue facebooks or the E=mc2  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26607


----------



## IloveM

Bearlove said:


> Phew what a month




RESPECT !!!

VVvVV


----------



## weej

Pink VW and Lego's !


----------



## Bearlove

Finished off July - Now lets see what August has in store (Hopefully more of the same)


----------



## keiraev

Getting some of these CXL (140s yellow & glittery) - anyone tried?

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26687


----------



## illuz1oN

A bag of 12 smells gorgeous, yet to try - very profesional solid press and looks decent. Only heard good things about them


----------



## Bearlove

August starting off nicely    - Not exactly new pills but tested by one of the regulars of the site so worth adding


----------



## beans91

Bearlove said:


> Hmm - for me 'back in the day' was 1988/89 :D - if you have only been in the game for about 8/9 years then you started when the scene had been dead and buried for a few years.  I honestly think that the scene took a massive nose dive in about 2000 / 01 when piperazines started to come about in pressed pills.
> 
> The last year has probably been the best in about 5 years for the number of decent pills around the place - I would love to think that this is down to users becoming more aware of what they are taking.
> 
> At the end of the day its about profit - why should a dealer run the risk of being arrested for selling MDMA pills when they can make the same return for selling a legal high (piperazine) pill.


 
Easy bearlove- remember you mentioning a little while back that you had tried the recent elephants from holland. Was just wondering how these compared to the legendary doves, rhubarb and custards etc from your era? As in my (admittedly relativley short) history of pill use Ive never found anything that comes close.


----------



## Bearlove

When you think it was all pretty new 20 years ago so the raves (setting) were all very different which really added to the experience.      

I loved the Elephants, ticked all the boxes for me and just the one had me going strong - Ill give it another 20 years and see if I remember the elephants with such fond memories that I have with the Doves etc.


----------



## Bearlove

Bringing August upto date


----------



## mdman24

purple two-step lightning bolts, blue adidas, headphones & blue ladies!


----------



## Bearlove

Thanks - I'm still waiting for a decent report on the Lightning bolts to show up so I can add to the list.   I haven't heard of the other ones you mention so if you can make a report that would be great


----------



## erbaviva_girls

dear friends the true ecstasy , no longer exists...

I Had seen on pillreports,the "q-dance" That were really good ...but according to my extensive experience with ecstasy, I can say that these "q dance" are very very weak...I do not understand why on pillreports...they say that they are strong...This mean  that  the writer does not understand a fucking of ecstasy..


I have tried all types of ecstasy, but since 2003 I can not find anything more powerful and love like 1996-97-98-99-2000-2001 and 2002...


----------



## Bearlove

^Keep looking as they are most definitely out there!   When the Qdances first came out they were strong pills, unfortunately they were either quickly copied or the presser changed the mix to a weaker pill. 

Yes there are still a lot of piperazine / fake pills on the market but if your armed with a test kit and a bit of knowledge, true ecstasy is there to be found.


----------



## erbaviva_girls

Bearlove said:


> ^Keep looking as they are most definitely out there!   When the Qdances first came out they were strong pills, unfortunately they were either quickly copied or the presser changed the mix to a weaker pill.
> 
> Yes there are still a lot of piperazine / fake pills on the market but if your armed with a test kit and a bit of knowledge, true ecstasy is there to be found.



6 years is that I try and try, but can not find anything stronger...and when I find something good with Marquis purple / black, the buzz lasts me 15 minutes  
these "q dance" from the color of the Marquis looked promising , and instead it was all over in 15 minutes , and was a very light buzz... I do not know more , where to look for


----------



## Bearlove

If you check the last few months at the start of this thread most of the real (MDMA) pills are listed - the Qdances were around 120/150mgs MDMA when they first came out so they should have done the trick.   If your on medication or have have a tolerance through using other substances then that will effect the experience. 

The newer Tri-Force, Maple Leafs, Elephants etc are all stronger again 

Going from the reports on Pillreports and the comments in the European discussion threads most areas have them now - London - Manchester - Leeds - Newcastle - Scotland etc.

Good luck


----------



## Bearlove

Updating the image for the 'Winners' (and bumping my thread)


----------



## Bearlove

Adding a few more


----------



## Scoobysnacks

There are still excellent quality q-dances being pressed, i know the mdma they are using in them is top draw.


----------



## Bearlove

Scoobysnacks said:


> There are still excellent quality q-dances being pressed, i know the mdma they are using in them is top draw.



Its not a stamp that seems to get mentioned that much now - thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Darksidesam

Purple Tri-Force.

The best Pill ive ever had. Amazing Absolutely amazing.
originally from Holland (where i had mine) 
Nomnomnomnomnom!


----------



## Bearlove

I know several people who have had the Tri-Force pills and rank then very high but there are no reports on them yet for the UK.    

Adding Audi to the list - seems to be quite a bit of chat around the place about them atm.


----------



## dan88

Cheers for the info guys, picked up some pink VW's this weekend for a festival this week, they smell gorgeous! I can't wait!


----------



## Kronos

Bearlove said:


> I know several people who have had the Tri-Force pills and rank then very high but there are no reports on them yet for the UK.
> 
> Adding Audi to the list - seems to be quite a bit of chat around the place about them atm.



Aye they are top notch pills, iirc there were some white pips audis not too long ago so make sure people know its the multi-coloured ones!


----------



## dee_dee

The pale green audi pills with coloured flecks running through them are bonafide mdma pills imo.  Unfortunatley the mdma high rating on the original first report for them is nothing more than the creative imagination of the reporter.

I cant even bring myself to report them as mdxx medium.

Drop 3 was enjoyable.

I no of people in London who have tried them and will not touch them again due to them being unacceptably weak, hence I was given them to try myself out of curiosity.

People with low tolerance have to take to many.

The reporter of that report is unreliable/untrustworthy and those pills and that report on pillreports are not mdma high.

Edit:  Good man.  Theres been some compromise by the looks of things, the report md content rating has been reduced.

A bit more realistic as opposed to optimistic.


----------



## Danceubastards

Hi everyone, new to the site but not new to the lifestyle.. Was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the maple leafs coming back around, I had plenty from the batch around June time.. Are these new ones coming in to the same standard??


----------



## HouseFever

Danceubastards said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site but not new to the lifestyle.. Was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the maple leafs coming back around, I had plenty from the batch around June time.. Are these new ones coming in to the same standard??



To get a better idea of what is going around, look in the European section of Bluelight. Then Regional MDMA/pills discussion thread.


----------



## Danceubastards

Finding this site to be a bit of a maze... Thanks for the pointer..


----------



## Andronicus

erbaviva_girls said:


> 6 years is that I try and try, but can not find anything stronger...and when I find something good with Marquis purple / black, the buzz lasts me 15 minutes
> these "q dance" from the color of the Marquis looked promising , and instead it was all over in 15 minutes , and was a very light buzz... I do not know more , where to look for



yeah but then you are on another forum here saying you think it's your brain that's lost the magic not the pills!


----------



## erbaviva_girls

the pills are not more those than once...that's for sure...

factor  brain and serotonin is another matter...but the pills of 13/15 years ago,  no longer exist


----------



## Andronicus

Mostly true but not entirely. Every now and again there are some pretty good ones about. Maybe a little bit of the old rose tinted specs too. Whilst the good ones in the 90s (talking about pink callys, doves, rhubarb and custards, denace the menace and so on in London anyway) were awesome, there were some trippy shitty ones too. Towards the end of the 90s it was pretty poor. Over the last 5 years they have been almost universally awful. But for some reason now, they seem to be upping in price and getting better. Plus mdma powder, which was not available then, is widely available now.


----------



## megasyn

speckled pink loveheart print 140mg great pills.


----------



## Bearlove

erbaviva_girls said:


> the pills are not more those than once...that's for sure...
> 
> factor  brain and serotonin is another matter...but the pills of 13/15 years ago,  no longer exist



Your correct that the pills from 15 years ago no longer exist, but nor does the setting!  Raving / clubbing back then was a completely different experience to what it is now.   If your simply 'chasing the dragon' (seeking the same experience that you had 15 years ago) then your always going to feel let down.  You have changed, your view on life has changed, your responsibilities have change and all of those really affect how you feel when high. 

I know that the last several years in the UK the pill scene has been rubbish (at best) but if you look at some of these newer pills then they are (to the new users) what you experienced 15 years ago.   In 15 years time people will be talking about the Elephants the Triforce, the Maple leafs the same way that you would remember a 'Rhubarb n Custard' or 'Speckly Mitsubishi'. 

Im more than happy with the current pills going around - yeah they are not the same as they were 15 years ago but what is ?     Just enjoy them for what they are and treasure your memories of what pills were like when they were new to 'you'.


----------



## Bearlove

Just bringing things upto date - looking good


----------



## Archtua

The pink diamond and pink dolphins where a proper blast from the past, love them, nice clean hard buzz, can eat and sleep on them and no comedown, what more could you ask for.  Another excellent pills showing up the past few weeks are green lascostes, very very nice pills, i would rate these above any of the pink pills.   Heard the pink diamonds and dolphins are around 140mg of md, gotta love that, havent heard anything on the green lascostes, anyone any idea?


----------



## ColtDan

over the past few months ive been doing the following pills = pink diamonds, very nice, a bit speedy, beautful feeling. love them. got some green lacoste pills at the moment. very loved up, warm cuddly lovely feeling, sends warm orgasmic rushes through my body, end up hugging everything. excellent pills. expensive through,


----------



## Bearlove

Adding a couple more to the list - waiting on user on a couple other that tested OK.


----------



## Bearlove

Another good month for pills in October - mind you I have noticed an increase in the amount of dodgy pills reported (could be all the festivals etc).


----------



## 5hourenergy

Bearlove said:


> Your correct that the pills from 15 years ago no longer exist, but nor does the setting!  Raving / clubbing back then was a completely different experience to what it is now.   If your simply 'chasing the dragon' (seeking the same experience that you had 15 years ago) then your always going to feel let down.  You have changed, your view on life has changed, your responsibilities have change and all of those really affect how you feel when high.
> 
> I know that the last several years in the UK the pill scene has been rubbish (at best) but if you look at some of these newer pills then they are (to the new users) what you experienced 15 years ago.   In 15 years time people will be talking about the Elephants the Triforce, the Maple leafs the same way that you would remember a 'Rhubarb n Custard' or 'Speckly Mitsubishi'.
> 
> Im more than happy with the current pills going around - yeah they are not the same as they were 15 years ago but what is ?     Just enjoy them for what they are and treasure your memories of what pills were like when they were new to 'you'.



Well said.


----------



## Darksidesam

Purple Triforce (not native to uk =P Lol =P)

Best pill ive ever took,
and ill go on about the time i took it for a long time yet


----------



## mattnotrik

will the list ever end?? dc10s and elephants in liverpool, both very very good pills, nice little dutch bangers.

dc10s 160mg and the elephants reportedly 180mg?? cant complain


----------



## Bearlove

mattnotrik said:


> will the list ever end?? dc10s and elephants in liverpool, both very very good pills, nice little dutch bangers.
> 
> dc10s 160mg and the elephants reportedly 180mg?? cant complain



The elephants I had knocked my head off :D 

More for the list - I have to admit the PG's look crazy!


----------



## Tony Williams

I have had sourced from NL: QDance/orange standby and Orange Jumbo (elephant).  Jumbos seemed great 1 tab then 0.5 as a booster later is all that's needed, local lads down at the gym had them.

Tried 4-MEC ontop on caused amesia.  Methylone snorted (250mg over night) with the Jumbos was amazing.


----------



## ColtDan

Green Lacoste pills get me nicely spangled

they can end up quite trippy with lots of memory loss though


----------



## Kronos

Got some brown crystal im saving for fri, looks tasty, big brown rock


----------



## vodorian

Hi everyone.  I've been trying to get pills for ages, not had them in over a year since they started going piperazine, but now the quality's picking.

They all seem to be on the expensive side now (which immediately makes me wary of cheap ones, but I also don't want ripped off paying so much for crappy piperazine ones).

Anyway, I've been offered "pink crosses" or "da vincis"(colour unknown).  I haven't seen these, and am not in a position to either.  I can't find them anywhere on pillreports - there's a few that could be crosses, but none pink.  I am assuming "da vincis" are that wee Panorama guy, but can't be sure.

Anyone have any comments on what these could be?  I'm in the Glasgow area, if that helps narrow them down.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearlove

The pill scene has really changed in the last year - lots of dealers are now selling real 'MDMA' pills (as per the list on page one).  I don't know any dealer that sells the MDMA pills for the same price as the standard piperazine pill.  

If you want quality you have to be willing to pay a bit more - however, just because a dealer is charging more per pill that is in no way a sign of quality.

I have not heard of the 'Da Vincis' and I cant think of any of the stamps going around that would fit that name?   Do you know what the stamp is /description etc?


----------



## vodorian

Bearlove said:


> The pill scene has really changed in the last year - lots of dealers are now selling real 'MDMA' pills (as per the list on page one).  I don't know any dealer that sells the MDMA pills for the same price as the standard piperazine pill.
> 
> If you want quality you have to be willing to pay a bit more - however, just because a dealer is charging more per pill that is in no way a sign of quality.
> 
> I have not heard of the 'Da Vincis' and I cant think of any of the stamps going around that would fit that name?   Do you know what the stamp is /description etc?



Yeah, I'm not too bothered about paying extra for good pills - I'd rather pay extra if it was a guarantee of quality, I just don't want to pay that kind of price (pricing figures are banned on here, right?) to find out I've been bumped rotten!  Another lead I had was selling the expensive ones, and when I got the description they matched one of the known piperazines from the past few months.
This other contact is a friend of a friend (of a friend) type thing, and they're basically doing me a favour, so I don't want to seem like a total pain in the arse (considering it seems many sellers/users these days haven't a clue about the difference between MDMA/pips - the flood of cheap/crap cocaine has a lot to answer for )

I have no idea what the Da Vincis could be - the only Da Vinci thing I could think of is http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/vinci/sketch/proports.jpg as that's the only da vinci type symbol that immediately springs to mind.  Haven't found anything similar on the UK or Europe pill reports, which is a worry.

The Pink crosses could be http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27016 maybe?  The description says orange, but they don't look orange to me (admittedly, I am colour-blind, so I checked with my wife and she says pink!)  I've asked what size the crosses are, if they're big then I expect they're a match.


----------



## Bearlove

Bulk prices are frowned upon - if were just talking 'general prices' then it ranges,  some people can get them for under 5£ some others pay 10£ for the same pill.   Obviously it should get cheaper the more you buy .   

I thought of the same image when you mentioned the 'Da Vinci's' but I don't know of any pill that even comes close to it.


----------



## vodorian

Yep, £10 is what I've been quoted.  This is also what I was quoted off someone else for the pips.
The days are long gone, I imagine, where I would buy a ton for use over the coming months - not least of which because of those prices 8)  I'm also more likely to go-without at those prices, whereas back when they were £2/£3 a pop I'd be more willing to risk it.

Such is life, I guess 

No doubt I'll be back on here if/when I get some more information.  Thanks!


----------



## vodorian

Well, I decided to risk it and buy a handful, rather than risking wasting more on a higher number.
They are pink rockstars - no idea where he got "crosses" from.  He also said he could get da Vincis - I remained polite and didn't ask WTF they might be, since he'd described stars as crosses.

So, I'll put up a report soon.  I understand most of the rockstars are good, but there's one bad review of the pink ones (which is disputed in the comments) http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26277
Fingers crossed I've got some good ones...


----------



## Bearlove

Updating October  (seems like 'Blue' is in :D)


----------



## sindy121

Anyone in UK done or heard of white stars/Stone Islands (logo) recently?


----------



## Bearlove

^White stars / Stone Island is a world apart when you think about the logo.  There are so many fake 'stars' in circulation (normally the five pointed star (in the sky type) - when you think you also have the 'Rockstar pills / with the breakline and the R on the back' and then the 'Star of David' pills on the go that without testing ....


----------



## ransomz0

I have heard of some purple hearts kicking about,  looking back at the first page these dont seem to have been about for a while.  Anyone else know of any purple hearts in circulation and any reports ???


----------



## ransomz0

ransomz0 said:


> I have heard of some purple hearts kicking about,  looking back at the first page these dont seem to have been about for a while.  Anyone else know of any purple hearts in circulation and any reports ???



they are pressed rather than embossed....


----------



## ransomz0

ransomz0 said:


> they are pressed rather than embossed....



correction they would appear to be these, anyone else seen these about recently ?

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=25314


----------



## illuz1oN

Red Squirrels! If I were the presser of these pills, I would be damn proud. The Dutch make some professional beans.

White Speakers soon too. Can't wait.


----------



## keiraev

sindy121 said:


> Anyone in UK done or heard of white stars/Stone Islands (logo) recently?



I know which ones you mean- they are quite fat, off white with some speckles. Have a double line on the back, and a stone island logo on the front. It's not really a star but I know what you mean.

Can't find anything online about these which is really strange. 

Got some to try this wknd they better be ok! (I am assured they are).


----------



## l3wjx

Hi has anybody seen or had any of the following they are floating around my way at the min........There are floating around london !!

Blue 2012
Green facebook
Blue mtv
Pink adidas
dc-10


----------



## Weemanio

Blue MTv's are about the south of ireland 80,000 got nabbed just before the MTv awards in belfast. dunno what they're like.

have been out of the game a while about when the scene started to get hit with all the pips!! was in holland last november and got to try the Q dances. i had one of the best times ive ever had while rolling. been dipping in and out since the pills that are about my area at the moment (feels like forever) are..

Red Cherrys (they're not a bad pill a bit on the weak side)

Green Rolex's (nasty pill imo, theres mdma in there somewhere but the comedown was dreadful)

both were reported on pillreports and both reports were right on the money with both pills. would love to see some of the dutch come around here.


----------

